# Paddle at the Pond, Free Demos in Buena Vista.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Every Tuesday in the summer from 6-8 pm is a free demo night for new paddlers in Buena Vista at McPhelemy Park at the intersection of Highway 24 and W Main St. 

Come on down and demo soem new boats and try SUP and other fun forms of paddling. This is an all ages events for freinds and families.

For more info, please call CKS at 719 395 8653 x 2


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Great turn out last night. A big thanks to Andy from Starbaord who brought 5 super fun SUP boards for the lake crowd to try. We all appreciated that. See you next Tuesday at 6 pm.


----------

